

The State of Linux Text Rendering - gnosis
http://behdad.org/text/

======
gioele
That text is, sadly, no longer relevant or up to date: so many things have
changed in the last two years wrt the text rendering and the font engines.

------
lateral99
we do not need the GNOME3 of anything.

